
Berlin Wall 30th Anniversary, New Bout of Animal Farm Antics in Free Software - fsfesicherheit
https://fsfellowship.eu/fsfe-general-assembly-formalizes-stasi-harassment-campaign/
======
protomyth
Uhm, this is a joke or parody site right? The _Dealing with situations created
by Daniel Pocock (by Florian Snow)_ section is some creative writing exercise,
right?

~~~
fsfesicherheit
sadly the title of the motion is real but the text is redacted

------
fsfesicherheit
the F in FSFE is for Free so its got to be good for you

